# Variablen-Namen erfragen



## BeSp (17. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich denn von einem Objekt in einer Oberfläche den Variablennamen erfragen?


```
JButton button1 = new JButton("Drück mich");
System.out.println(button1.??);
```

Soll einfach nur "button1" ausgeben. Sozusagen den eigenen Variablennamen...
Weiß es vllt. jemand?

Beste Grüße,
Besp


----------



## Wildcard (17. Apr 2007)

Mit lokalen Variablen ist das eh nicht möglich und eigentlich willst du das auch gar nicht haben, du denkst nur das du es willst.


----------



## BeSp (17. Apr 2007)

Lokal sind sie nicht, und der Name soll Teil einer Fehlermeldung sein ... Wär schon gut wenn das ginge


----------



## Wildcard (17. Apr 2007)

Über das Button Objekt ist das nicht rauszubekommen, ein Objekt weiß nicht wo es referenziert wird.
Du kannst lediglich über Reflection die Felder einer Klasse auslesen.


----------



## darksmilie (17. Apr 2007)

Du könntest höhstens ausgeben lassen was diese Variable für ein Typ ist


----------



## BeSp (17. Apr 2007)

Okay danke euch!


----------

